# Can you pull your own tooth



## Big Dave

:viking: Ok so tooth is now giving you fits. There are no dentist how can you pull your back molar :hysterical:. I have pulled out some of my teeth before and yeah it hurts but the relief is very welcome. Maybe this is for the survivalist group but I will listen to all recomendations.


----------



## Melissa

I sure hope I never have to...


----------



## Old Vet

If you go out and find a Hercules club tree and chew the inter bark it will numb your hole face then you can do it or have somebody else do it. Be sure you only get the tooth that is causing your problems.


----------



## Joshie

I'd drive a very, very long distance to get to the dentist's office. I'd also do everything possible to save my tooth.


----------



## Terri in WV

I carry clove oil and cotton balls in case something like this happens. Takes care of the ache until I can get it taken care of.


----------



## Guest

Boil your tools. Get liquor and swish it around constantly. Pad your pliers so you don't accidentally chip another tooth. You'll be fine. Once you get it pulled, have a drink of the liquor if you want to.


----------



## Sawmill Jim

zong said:


> Boil your tools. Get liquor and swish it around constantly. Pad your pliers so you don't accidentally chip another tooth. You'll be fine. Once you get it pulled, have a drink of the liquor if you want to.


I did that once but i used plenty for pain first and the rest last :thumb:
Just for fun read up on Doc. Holiday after all he was a dentist .


----------



## Freya

The book, "Where There Is No Dentist" and a dental prep kit would be good to have.


Ofcourse that hopes it's not infected and that you do not make yourself go septic. :shocked:


It would be a last resort to do it myself, especially if it were a hard to get to back molar.


----------



## HeelSpur




----------



## motdaugrnds

I wouldn't do it! That tooth sits into the jaw bone and sometimes the roots of that tooth are crooked. You could wind up with a broken jaw bone that would cost you a lot more than a dentist would have charged for pulling it.


----------



## uncle Will in In.

I pulled my teeth myself. Put both plates in Efferdent over night.


----------



## Jan in CO

At the Self Reliance Expo recently, they talked about this. Said a climber on Mt. Everest had a tooth extracted with a Swiss Army knife. Here's the link:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_DPqhQl4AM]Mt. Everest Dental Extraction at Base Camp - YouTube[/ame]

I wouldn't want to have to do this, but both my brother and son, dental-phobics, have done their own extractions for parts of broken teeth. Yikes! I think I'd go to the dentist if at all possible!


----------



## HermitJohn

uncle Will in In. said:


> I pulled my teeth myself. Put both plates in Efferdent over night.


Just like drinking that fancy fizzy French wine...


----------



## wanda1950

I heard my Granny tell about doing it. She had no choice in those times. I'm thinking she tied it to the smoothing iron. But she was an iron woman in all ways.


----------



## Maura

There are several factors. One, how much bone loss do you already have. The more bone loss, the less root is in the bone, making it easier to pull. Two, which tooth? Is there a single root (front teeth), making it more doable? Or does the root split into two? Four? The four roots can actually be pressed together into one large root (like my wisdom teeth), or they can be properly in four segments. As stated above, one or more of those could be crooked. If there is a lot of decay and you don't know what you are doing you might break off the tooth, leaving the root in the bone.

You have to twist the tooth before yanking it out. If it is a molar you have to be strong to do it to someone else. When I worked for a dentist he x-rayed the tooth, then sent you to an oral surgeon if there was ANY trouble. Trouble would include a crooked root, a decayed root, cracked tooth, long roots, high blood pressure.


----------



## farmwoman59

After having one pulled with IV sedation, I'd hate to do it any differently.


----------



## Maura

Watched the video. Impressed with the "dentist". However, he said it was the #28 tooth, which it wasn't. 28 would be right next to the wisdom tooth.


----------



## Bandit

I have some friends up in Maine that often bring up the night when they were younger and drunk , and one of them had a tooth ache , and they pulled it with vice grips .


----------



## demeter

Husband pulled 2 of his. One with fishing line, one with pliers. One in front one back.

Demeter


----------



## sunshinytraci

Ouch. Ouch. Ouchouchouchouch. I never want to be in this predicament. 

I would like to add that maybe the person getting the tooth pulled should drink liquor until they pass out before the person using vice grips, irons, fishing line or pliers or Swiss Army knives gets operating....


----------



## big rockpile

I was in middle of no where one time,Jaw was swollen and I was hurting BAAAAD! Told my Boss I needed to go to a Dentist.My Boss wouldn't let me.

Pulled that sucker out,felt much better than what I was dealing with.

big rockpile


----------



## Calhoon

Big Dave said:


> :viking: Ok so tooth is now giving you fits. There are no dentist how can you pull your back molar :hysterical:. I have pulled out some of my teeth before and yeah it hurts but the relief is very welcome. Maybe this is for the survivalist group but I will listen to all recomendations.


well , as a man with upper dentures , I have found no way to pull a back molar with a pair of pliers , any kind of pliers . sorry . 

having said that , you gonna have to use steel leader to rip that baby out of there , strong roots in a molar , rig it like a choke collar , find a very heavy door , measure it close , and kick the heck out of the door. . 

But if you do that while the tooth is infected , you could die from blood poisoning in a week , so a word to the wise ? go see a dentist . you'll get a RX for antibiotics , and when the swelling goes down , he'll pull it . prolly cost you about $300.00. It's money well spent , believe me.


----------



## Calhoon

Terri in WV said:


> I carry clove oil and cotton balls in case something like this happens. Takes care of the ache until I can get it taken care of.


They ain't enough clove oil in the world to ease an absessed tooth , ora-gel the same , nope , no relief there . . . maybe for a loose filling ... 

but for an absessed tooth , infected , you gonna have to have some trimoxicillian anti-biotics & some percosets ... 

if your a poor boy , then get drunk and get in a fight , hopefully a good right cross will pop that baby right out , but you better be on the phone to a Dr for some anti-biotics asap , blood poisoning is a killer , be smart about it .


----------



## Elsbet

My husband said that my father in law used to pull his father in law's teeth for him. *shiver.* He'd just get a pair of pliers and go in. Grampa would apparently get good and drunk, which dad (father in law) didn't like much as he was a Baptist preacher, but... there you have it. LOL.


----------



## ErinP

Joshie said:


> I'd drive a very, very long distance to get to the dentist's office. I'd also do everything possible to save my tooth.


I drove 300 miles to the dentist I wanted to pull my wisdoms...


----------



## Shygal

blaaaggghh I had to stop reading this after 4 posts


----------



## greenbean

I am sure that many of the real homesteaders back in the 1700s isolated in a North Dakota winter, as well as the native Americans had to pull their own teeth.
Myself, I truly have no money for co payment needed on my medicare for a dentist or a doctor. So far I had my wife pull a bicuspid which was painful but it stopped the pain.


----------



## HillBettyMama

I would prefer to be knocked out and have someone else pull it for me. Except my back upper molars have roots that go into my sinus passages. No dentist I have been to has been willing to pull them, I would have to go to an oral surgeon that my insurance does not cover. 
I have since discovered theories of healing tooth decay through diet. Now I have a teeth with a huge hole, major discoloration and no pain. I did not believe it was possible when I first read about re mineralizing teeth but now that I have no pains all my teeth years later I am a believer. 
Now I feel like I not only hijacked the thread but also did nothing to answer your original question.


----------



## sustainabilly

Naw, I just waited 50 years, and they fell out on their own.


----------



## VA Susan

I had an infected tooth and was given azythromicin ? and I was referred to another doctor to see if it needed a root canal. The antibiotic worked fine but the infection came back after I finished taking it, so I started taking colloidal silver for ten days straight followed with garlic and I took vitamin C too. When I went to the second dentist for evaluation, the X ray showed no infection and the tooth was alive. The silver worked as well as the strong antibiotic. I went on for about a year taking the silver whenever it flared back up. I finally switched to eating raw garlic because I was afraid I was over using the silver. I had to eat two minced raw cloves of garlic (put in some honey) a day to keep the infection at bay. It helped a lot but the pain would come right back if I didn't take the garlic. I finally made an appointment to get my tooth pulled and there were two hairline cracks on the X ray that had not shown up before. He was able to drill out my old filling, drill out the cracks and fill them with a resin filling. 200 dollars. So far, so good.


----------

